# Fun tricks!



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

What kind of fun tricks do your dogs know?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Someone started a thread where the dog does a 180 off of a tree, I think I may try this. I'll see if I can find the thread.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Someone started a thread where the dog does a 180 off of a tree, I think I may try this. I'll see if I can find the thread.


My Kane definitely doesn't have the balance for that! He'd face plant!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You never know, I thought the same way of Tuke, she likes her couch, but she can do some pretty athletic stuff when she wants to. She also taught herself to climb a wooden ladder to get up to my kids tree house.


----------



## Dbrooke407 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nigel said:


> You never know, I thought the same way of Tuke, she likes her couch, but she can do some pretty athletic stuff when she wants to. She also taught herself to climb a wooden ladder to get up to my kids tree house.


That's pretty awesome! I tried teaching Kane to sit up and "beg" but the poor darlin kept falling over backwards. So we stopped with that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Kaya is a two month old puppy, She knows sit (learned it at 8 weeks old) Give paw, Down, and is learning Other Paw, is very reliable with recall, and this neat thing I call Head down. When I put her in a down I tell her "head down" she smushes her nose on the floor lol. All I wanted was her head on the floor but it's just too cute to not reward.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Berlin knows how to shake on important business deals, roll over, play dead, backward heel, heel in between my legs. Touch my hand any where it is, give kisses on command, spin on a bowl (pivots), and hold various strange items in his mouth for pictures. 

One command were working on is "speak" AKA the hardest command to teach my strange dog. :shrug: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

GSD's don't do tricks they obey commands.

>> sits, downs, stay, wait, come, heels and backs up verbally
or with hand signals.
>> retrieves the mail for us and our neighbors from the 
mailman.
>> "go to the car".
>> "go to" (insert several names).
>> "go to your".
>> "go to the sofa" or "get on the sofa".
>> "other side". switches sides when walking.
>> in the woods "other side" means move to the other
side of the trail. used when people or animals are approaching.
>> "go through my legs".
>> "family hug". my GF an i hug and he walks between us.
>> "back up".
>> waits for us to go up and down steps. i taught him that
for safety reasons.
>> stops at all corners.
>> retrieves.
>> cary things for us.
>> "go to the car".
>> "get your leash"
>> "find it". hide something indoors or outside and he finds it.
>> no door or gate dashing. doors or gate can be propped
open.
>> "heel". heels on either side with or without a leash.
>> picks things up if i drop something. taught him that
for fun.
>> "give me your paw" or "paw". "other one", gives other
paw.
>> "leave it".
>> "drop it".

i'm starting to draw blanks. i'm sure i'm missing something.



Dbrooke407 said:


> What kind of fun tricks do your dogs know?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Lots. 

I've posted all of these before, but here are a few of ours:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Merciel, I love pongu!! Those are such cute videos, I also saw the margarita one on another thread, LOL! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks! 

Tricks are so much fun, and such neat mental puzzles for dog and human alike.

I really need to teach my guys something new. We've only been doing competition stuff lately; we haven't finished a new trick in months!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Merciel, Pongu is great!  nice tricks! I'm teaching my dog to put different objects in boxes, different shapes and sizes. Here are few tricks (sorry, it is not English language)


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Those are really neat, thanks for posting them!

Fitting those shapes into the box is a difficult task, I'm impressed Kali is doing so well with it.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you Merciel  yes she seems to be very accurate, so I'm trying to teach her some more complex shapes.

This is her first try with triangle shape


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

One more, she really surprised me whit this one


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Black Kali said:


> One more, she really surprised me whit this one
> 
> Trikovi: Kuglica - YouTube


Impressive! 
I'm sure my dog would swallow it...


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaxx knows- 
Sit, lay, stay, come, play dead, speak, spin, wait (leave it), whine, growl, show your teeth, jump (he jumps when I jump) 
Limp, working on heel, and he knows how to jump on/off items when I say to jump on/off them. 
He knows a few more, like sit pretty and maybe five others, but they aren't anywhere near perfection. 
We can also put a treat on his paw and say leave it an he won't eat it but I counted it as leave it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

BoTaBe said:


> Impressive!
> I'm sure my dog would swallow it...


Yes, I wouldn't recommend that game to anyone who is not sure how his/hers dog reacts with small objects. She is very careful but I'm still a bit nervous when she takes small objects. 

Jaxx' mom, I would like to see a video of him "growl", "whine", and "show your teeth"  . Never tried to learn my dogs that and I wouldn't even know where to begin with that


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok...I am not into teaching my dog tricks, I prefer to spend that time on obedience work but I do enjoy watching OTHER dogs doing tricks. My kids taught my last GSD to do an impressive play dead or fall over dead after they pretended to shoot him.

Having said all of that,I would love to teach Gus how to show his teeth, not sure why but I do see times it could come in handy. How do you teach this?


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Black Kali said:


> Yes, I wouldn't recommend that game to anyone who is not sure how his/hers dog reacts with small objects. She is very careful but I'm still a bit nervous when she takes small objects.
> 
> Jaxx' mom, I would like to see a video of him "growl", "whine", and "show your teeth"  . Never tried to learn my dogs that and I wouldn't even know where to begin with that


Hehe, I'll try and post one later. 
Now, if I point at him (that's my hand signal for it) he shows his teeth, and he looks like he is smiling more than he looks like a crazy dog. 
And for whine I held a treat in my hand until he got frustrated enough to whine.
And for growl I rewarded play growls. 
He took around a week to catch on to show your teeth, it was really hard to teach him but now he does it perfectly! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Saphire said:


> Ok...I am not into teaching my dog tricks, I prefer to spend that time on obedience work but I do enjoy watching OTHER dogs doing tricks. My kids taught my last GSD to do an impressive play dead or fall over dead after they pretended to shoot him.
> 
> Having said all of that,I would love to teach Gus how to show his teeth, not sure why but I do see times it could come in handy. How do you teach this?


There is a lot of different ways, I used a lot of YouTube videos for help with this trick. It takes a really long time to teach this trick (a week, simple tricks for Jaxx take thirty mins!) 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaxx's mom said:


> There is a lot of different ways, I used a lot of YouTube videos for help with this trick. It takes a really long time to teach this trick (a week, simple tricks for Jaxx take thirty mins!)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, and I taught it by using string cheese lol. 
I would take a thin piece and hold it I front of jaxx's nose. 
He would take it ever so carefully, and show his teeth while doing it as if he was trying to not let it touch his lips. 
I would simply reward him for doing that. He would be confused by it at first but he eventually caught on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

